# Double donation: are embryoscope, embryoglue and PICSI worth it?



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dear all 

I am doing a double donation in Zlin, in the Czech Republic, in April. (The reason we are doing it is because our previous pregnancies were unsuccessful due to some unidentified genetic condition, and given that we cannot identify what the genetic abnormality is and who the carrier is, we have to do a double donation). The clinic in the Czech Republic suggested a few add-ons, such as embryoglue, the embryoscope and PICSI. On the one hand, I would have thought that, because we are using younger donors' material, these add-ons are nonessential. On the other hand, the clinic suggested that the embryoglue is particularly advisable, even in our case, and the other things, too, improve the chances of pregnancy, and could be considered in a double donation. Just wanted to ask for your views about it - do I book all the three of them, or just embryoglue? Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I had double donation and had no extras.  Embryo glue was included anyhow.  Embryoscope might be useful if you are only having one transfered otherwise it can work out expensive.  If you are transferring more than one back then natural selection within your body will sort out the best embryo or embryos to implant.  I had 4 put back and thankfully only 2 implanted.  If I'd only been having one transferred then I would have gone for Embryoscope to identify the best to go back.
Interesting what you have said about genetic tests not being able to identify which of you is the carrier.  Seems strange they can confidently say it's genetic but then can't identify the actual genetic abnormality.  Have you both had microarray genetic testing? 
TCCx


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

The theory that our problem is genetic seems quite feasible to me (and the doctors) because out of three babies who reached 12 weeks (ie excluding the ectopic pregnancy) all the three had the same (and rare) heart abnormality. At the same time, the CVSs (that use karyotyping and array CGH) were normal, and so were our karyotypes. And there is nothing in the family history. 

The way I understood it from two geneticists is that the problem likely has to do with an abnormality at the level of some gene (it is not detected at the chromosomal level). However, there are thousands of genes and you have to know which gene to test for - and we don't know! Gennet said that they can test for 300-500 genes that are typically responsible for heart abnormalities, but it will take a year and the result may still be inconclusive. So, essentially, the level of modern genetic science is such that they do not yet have reasonably fast tests to determine an abnormality in one of many thousands of genes. Geneticists can easily see abnormalities at the level of chromosomes (ie groups of genes) or if you know what gene to look for, but cannot easily do genome sequencing yet. 

We might (or might not) be recruited to a UK genome sequencing trial that may attempt to analyse our genes properly, but how long it will take and when (and whether) it will happen - God knows! If we are recruited and if the abnormality is found, it may be helpful for our younger siblings who may decide to start the family in the future, but we decided not to wait for the outcome and just proceed with DD.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah I see yes microarray does not cover everything.  Like you say with advances in technology one day there will be a rapid test which will cover every bit of DNA there is in cells.  Unfortunately that doesn't help you now.  Hope you can come to a decision on what extras or not  you want to go for.
TCCx


----------



## Skiwizard66 (Nov 15, 2015)

I had all three options when I did my first de fresh cycle at IVF Zlin, which ended in an early loss.
Our 2nd fresh cycle was using DHs frozen sperm so we couldn't do PICSI anyway, but we did do Embryoscope and Embryoglue which resulted in a BFP but no heartbeat at wk 8.

Some will tell you theyre add-ons worth paying for, others will tell you they are a waste of money. Its a difficult decision but my advise to you is if you can afford to do all 3 then do all 3. I would highly recommend the PICSI, and the Embryoscope too. I don't rate so highly the Embryoglue.


----------

